# Cool Judge with a Ram Air Tree.....



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/pontiac-gto-tree-growing-gets-second-chance-160031072.html

Cool story I saw on Yahoo....thought I'd share.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

:laugh2:
We posted the same link a couple of minutes apart.


----------

